# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  dodatnie przeciwciala ana i sma w ciąży

## czarna kawa

Proszę o radę!
Jestem w 4 miesiącu ciąży, odebrałam wyniki zalecone jakiś czas temu przez gastrologa w zwiazku ze sporadycznymi bólami żołądka (dodam, że od zawsze mam podwyższoną bilirubinę) i tak:
żelazo - 91, alat - 17, ggtp - 13, stwierdzono obecność przeciwciał przeciwjądrowych (wynik dodatni) wartość referencyjna miano < 1:100 i stwierdzono obecność przeciwciał przeciw mięśniom gładkim(SMA) (typ nieaktynowy) w mianie 1:100.
Dodam, że nic mi nie dolega, bóle żołądka się uspokoiły, jak zaczęłam w ciąży dbać o dietę i jeść powoli, dobrze się czuję, nie mam żadnych zmian skórnych, a pozostałe wyniki badan tj. morfologia są w normie. Czy powinnam się martwić?
Czy obecność przeciwciał może zagrażać ciąży i dziecku? Bardzo proszę o odpowiedz.

----------

